# Muddy Creek Farm



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy sweet 16 Chelsey!! I hope you have a good one :stars: :balloons: :dance: :gift: arty: :birthday:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Guess what one of my presents was :dance:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chelsey!!! I hope you've had a good one!! :greengrin: :balloons: arty: :balloons: :stars: 

Hmm...let me guess! Another goat or your new milk stand! :ROFL:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I hope you got a goat.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chelsey!! Hmmmm, I'm not even gonna guess what your present was.  Hope your day was great!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I hope it was fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear how did i miss this!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

:birthday: :balloons:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

So...I know you've been on here Chelsey! What did you get? Did you have a good Birthday? I hope so! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot about this thread haha. And my power went out last night :hair: I am getting a few goats (with my money lol) but my parents help transport them and let me get them! But Cowgirl was my present - and the milkstand too. Now I just ask for money, I don't need "presents" I need GOATS!!!!!! And stuff for my goats


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

HA! I knew it! Congrats! You have some very nice Nigis....if I ever decide to do Nigis...I am pretty sure I'd come to you for some. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I sure do love them! My mom says no to any of the standards  
I can't wait to get them into the ring! This will be our first show season with milking does, and bucks


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

A little late but Happy Birthday! What a great gift- you are certainly building a great herd.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks ETR!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow I missed this :sigh: Happy Belated B-day Chelsey!! Haha I always ask for goat stuff for my birthday. 
Now if only I could get my parents to get me a goat as a present.... :shocked: lol.


----------

